# Homemade Birthday Cake for Doggies



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Since a few of you had asked for a recipe on Monte and Gucci's Birthday thread, I figured I would post it here in the Homecooked Forum so you can find it easily when that time comes! I can't attest to 'taste' until later tonight or tomorrow...I'm not sure when we will eat it. But here it is:

Peanut Butter and Carob Cake: (makes 8 inch small cake, double for larger cake)

1 1/4 cup flour
3 tbsp melted butter
1/4 cup vegetable oil OR 1/3 cup veg. oil INSTEAD of butter
1 tsp Baking Soda
1/2 cup Peanut Butter
1 egg
1/3 cup honey
1 tsp Vanilla
1 cup shredded carrots (OPTIONAL *I did not use)
1/4 cup carob chips

**** I decided against the carrots, and I opted to go with butter in leiu of vegetable oil, for taste reasons. When I mixed it up, it looked REALLY thick, so I added about 2-3 tbs of water until the consistency lightened up a little)

The instructions called for it to bake at 350 for 30 minutes, but mine was done in 22 minutes in a convection oven (my thermostat is accurate, so watch closely if you make any alterations like I did)

Let cool

Frosting:
12 oz non-fat Cream Cheese OR pureed cottage cheese (I used Cream Cheese) ROOM TEMPERATURE
2-3 tbs cinammon (it called for 3, I used 2..it seemed excessive)
1 tbs vanilla
1 tbs honey

Blend and add dribbles of water until you get a good spreadable consistency.

***Note: I tasted this and thought it was horrific, but then again..I am human and frosting should be 'sweet', so since I plan on eating some I divided the frosting in half. For the human half, I added 3-4 heaping tablespoons of confectioners sugar (powdered) and then a few tbs. of water and mixed to the right consistency..it taste MAHVALOOUS, darlings!) So, one side will be for Gucci, the other side for the human pack.

I'll post pictures of the cake later when I am finished decorating it. Let me know if anyone tries this recipe and how it turns out. I actually merged 2 recipes into one, since I wanted the PB/Choc(carob) instead of PB/carrot or banana/carob. 

Enjoy!
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Okie dokey...

Here is a picture of the finished cake  Please note, I am NOT a professional cake decorator...NOR has it ever been a hobby of mine. I was lucky to get the heart out of the pan in one piece. Really.

lol...

Oh, and while I was SLAVING away in the kitchen for the birthday girl, here's what the Princess was doing! ound: What is wrong with this picture? heh.

Kara


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh Kara that is ADORABLE and it looks like a great recipe. You did a terrific job! HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUCCI!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jeez, Kara, that looks and sounds good enough for US to eat! Thx for the recipe!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kara, that's so cute! It looks delicious! Gucci is having a perfect day! I would love to lounge in bed while someone made a feast for me on my birthday!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Kara,
Great job on that beautiful cake. A happy birthday to Gucci as well. 

All the best.
*'Lo*


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

That really looks delicious. I made cookies with liversausage before Christmas. They loved it.But your cake even look fantastic.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

That cake looks delicious and the text is almost professionel.
Well done!
I'm getting hungry, because I'm on a diet. :eyebrows:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Excellent!!!
Can we now have "gobble" picture too  ?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very Adorable!!!

Did you convince the family to eat it as well? Now that is where they would have me committed!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Committed? LOL!

No, but you should've SEEN the look my husband gave me yesterday when he opened the fridge! ound:

Yes, Kelly (dd) and I plan on eating some later, I did make a sweet frosting for the 'human' side of the cake, I'm not sure about the cake itself, I tasted a carob chip and I guess I was expecting more of a 'chocolate' flavor, but it tasted more like a raisin to me?

I'll let you guys know later...I'm just waiting for DD to get out of the shower and dressed and we'll have a small party. Hubby is out of town and the rest of the kids aren't here today.

I had to give Guccho a bath too, she might as well start her 2nd year off fluffy and clean! 

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kara - I'm searching for a recipe to use for Nico and Desi's birthday cake, and I was wondering how Gucci liked her cake. It was definitely beautiful, did it taste as good as it looked? At least I know with your recipe that it will be healthy for the dogs. Amazingly, I found a dog cake recipe on the internet that had 1/4 cup of raisins as one of the ingredients!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Kara! That looks great! Definitely a gobble picture is in order for later. You are so talented, it never ceases to amaze me.

*Happy Birthday Gucci, girl!*


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara, thanks so much for the recipe! I will have to try it for Mijo's birthday in August!!! 

Sunnygirl, raisins?! You're kidding me! That's horrible!


----------

